# If FreeBSD were a watch?



## Vincent See (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi guys! If FreeBSD were a watch what watch would it be? For me its Grand Seiko Spring Drive or Hi-Beat!


----------



## Sevendogs (Nov 11, 2016)

This isn't exactly the answer you are looking for but I am going to say "sundial" because it always works


----------



## Crivens (Nov 11, 2016)

Sevendogs said:


> This isn't exactly the answer you are looking for but I am going to say "sundial" because it always works


... when the SUN is up


----------



## BSD-Kitsune (Nov 12, 2016)

I'd say a classic mechanical Tag-Heuer - not super sophisticated but reliable as all hell.


----------



## Askfor (Nov 12, 2016)

Tough question. I stopped wearing watch when I got my first mobile phone. And that was long ago.


----------



## Sevendogs (Nov 12, 2016)

Crivens said:


> ... when the SUN is up


So funny, that did not even cross my mind


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 13, 2016)

It would be the kind with a voice that would tell you to go do something more productive and entertaining than reading this thread.


----------



## Vincent See (Nov 14, 2016)

Sevendogs said:


> This isn't exactly the answer you are looking for but I am going to say "sundial" because it always works


 That sums up the most reliable watch ever!


----------



## da1 (Nov 23, 2016)

TeamBlackFox said:


> I'd say a classic mechanical Tag-Heuer - not super sophisticated but reliable as all hell.


http://www.tagheuer.com/uploads/variationpicture/30c212a37c077916285f960b380db5da6cbfc513.png is actually my favorite. That's a Tag-Heuer Carrera Calibre 1887 for anyone wondering  



Vincent See said:


> That sums up the most reliable watch ever!


You do realize you've just made drhowarddrfine a clock, right? =))


----------



## Grell (Nov 26, 2016)

Well what watch would Windows be?  This is my guess:


----------



## rorgoroth (Nov 26, 2016)

Hopefully a better watch than my current one which has been right only twice a day and stuck in a draw for the past ten years


----------



## tankist02 (Nov 28, 2016)

FreeBSD would be a nicely packaged DYI kit with detailed manuals and open hot-line with the manufacture. You'd be supposed to read the manuals, assemble the kit and consult via the hot-line if time is off.


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 8, 2016)

FreeBSD would be like my grand-grandfathers golden pocket watch I have. It has it scratches and rust but when I spin it up it runs like a charm an even after many days it shows the exact time. Then you notice, below the scratches and the rust is something that's very good you didn't expect on the first look. Something that does what it should perfectly. And even if that watch it is about 70 to 80 years old it hasn't changend, works exactly the same way as when it was 1.0


----------



## Crivens (Dec 12, 2016)

One day, when I will inherit the good 'ol onion watch from my grand(^something)father will be the day when I start wearing suits so I have a waistcoat pocket to keep in in, where it belongs. Keep old and reliable stuff and use it, don't follow all trends "just because".


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 15, 2016)

It would run 18 years and 10 months before having to be replaced?  

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/0...er_18_years_and_ten_months_beat_that_readers/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 16, 2016)

This one:






Most Expensive (10 million dollars), most beautiful piece of art and with the most complicated mechanism (57 complications). Of course Vacheron Constantin. Of course not for everyone  Sounds and feels like FreeBSD


----------

